# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  نسخه free

## ahad123

با سلام

از دستان کسی میدونه
ext.net نسخه free داره یا نه؟

----------


## ahad123

الوووووووووووووووووووووو
کسیییییییییییییییییییییی 
نیسسسسسسسسسسسسست

----------


## mrlayeghi

> الوووووووووووووووووووووو
> کسیییییییییییییییییییییی 
> نیسسسسسسسسسسسسست


اگر بر روی شبکه داخلی از نرم افزار تولید شده با Ext.net استفاده شود هیچ مشکلی پیش نخواهد آمد ولی در صورتیکه بر روی یک webserver برروی اینترنت قرار گیرد هر بار که یک page را مرور کنید یک پیغام مبنی بر نداشتن مجوز استفاده Ext.net بر روی صفحه ظاهر شده و حدود یک دقیقه نمایش داده می شود.

----------


## ahad123

> اگر بر روی شبکه داخلی از نرم افزار تولید شده با Ext.net استفاده شود هیچ مشکلی پیش نخواهد آمد ولی در صورتیکه بر روی یک webserver برروی اینترنت قرار گیرد هر بار که یک page را مرور کنید یک پیغام مبنی بر نداشتن مجوز استفاده Ext.net بر روی صفحه ظاهر شده و حدود یک دقیقه نمایش داده می شود.


ممنون از اینکه جواب دادین 
برای نشون ندان این پیغام راهی هست ( به غیر از خرید...............)
یعنی کلا نسخه free نداره

----------


## mrlayeghi

> ممنون از اینکه جواب دادین 
> برای نشون ندان این پیغام راهی هست ( به غیر از خرید...............)
> یعنی کلا نسخه free نداره


فکر نمی کنم داشته باشه... البته منم نگشتم چون دیدم ارزش نداره!

----------

